# How do I impress?



## nathan kreider (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey guys. I have an interview for a job as an apprentice chef in less than a month. I will be 18 a day before the interview is had. I am a smoker, so I know to have no traces on my breath/clothes. But what can I say/do to impress them? I already know my inspiration chefs are Masaharu Morimoto, Matt Moran, Heston Blumenthal, George Calombaris, Marco Pierre White, and Adriano Zumbo (Yes I understand it is a wide variety, but I like all of their cooking styles). I use Global knives (peeling, paring, utility, serrated utility, chefs and vegetables (santoku?)). I know how to make pasta and stuff like that. I'm confidant I will be able to make an impression on an executive chef hiring, but I'm just wondering if there was any other way I could make them happy and want to hire me more than the competition.


----------



## diegocaramba (Jul 20, 2012)

Hey Nathan!
you could tell them, that you enjoy chemistry! food is also chemistry and if you show, that you know something about it and how it works you could really impress the. Tell them that in order to make the food you have to know what it is made of... explain why something is tasty and what chemicals in our body makes sure to make the food tasty. then tell them how could you make new delicious flavors just knowing some chemical recipes! like for example how good it works to mix cinamon and mustard, just because the result segredes an acid that is pleasant for us.


----------



## chefdave11 (Oct 27, 2011)

Personally speaking, if a potential hire said that to me...I think the term a$$hole comes to mind.  If they were already well-established in the industry, maybe I'd feel differently.  

Just be yourself, put it all out there and be genuine.  If you say something contrived or rehearsed, it'll be apparent and not really appreciated.

For me, it's not about what a new hire knows right now - it's all about work ethic, desire and ability to learn, improve and be awesome.  And being a person who I'd actually enjoy spending time in the kitchen with.  Be cool, and be human.


----------



## shootoo (Jul 15, 2012)

Dave makes a great point. Being that you're so young, it won't become about the technicals of cooking for a while, and even then, it will probably be by accident that they find out about your knowledge base

I would just go in with the expectation of, working your ass off, doing whatever the chef/sous asks, and knowing that you may not actually cook beyond the fryer for a while


----------



## garrettjames (Oct 25, 2011)

Dont tell them who you're favorite chefs are or what kind of equipment you have.  None of that matters and it comes off arrogant.  They just want to know that you truly want to learn and try harder than the next person.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Be Yourself. Let them ask you questions. Prior to going try and find out as much about the place as possible. Don't lie tell the truth about everything they ask. and Good Luck


----------



## nicholas beebe (Jul 22, 2011)

GarrettJames said:


> Dont tell them who you're favorite chefs are or what kind of equipment you have. None of that matters and it comes off arrogant. They just want to know that you truly want to learn and try harder than the next person.


+1

The thing that matters most is work ethic. At your age, it's most important that you are humble, want to learn, and work really, really hard. You want to convince your potential employer that you are going to work harder than any other applicants, and be able to learn the things they do at that restaurant, the way that they do it at that restaurant. They probably won't care much that you know who Chef So-and-so is, or that you have Globals.


----------



## arikzamorairl (Jul 29, 2012)

The best you can do when in any job is be your self and the rest usually follows.  Chef dave is right there has to be chemistry with a crew.  And most importantly listen, watch and do what is needed.  Being relieable and hard working is the most important asset you can bring to any line.  Dont be lazy and ask for a smoke break either.  Z


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

And for god sakes, don't go in with a limp wristed hand shake.


----------



## mirepoixmatt (Aug 11, 2012)

I would reccomend familiarizing yourself with the menu at the restaurant. Showing that you are interested in that particular restaurant, not just finding a job. Look him in the eye, be yourself. If the chance presents itself, let him know that you are not above washing dishes, mopping floors, hauling trash, doing all the menial things that need to be done in a kitchen.

+1 about not listing your fav. chefs, equipment etc. Best of luck!!


----------



## nathan kreider (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey guys. Thanks for all the help! I've recently gained an apprenticeship at a Perth Cafe.


----------

